# Cinnibar Moth Larvae - Mini Infestation!



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Behind my garden fence we have a little infestation of these little guys. Just read that they are extremely toxic, should I be concerned about this?


----------



## htf666 (Jun 23, 2007)

The caterpillars get their poison from the ragwort which in itself can be a problem if horses eat it. Left alone the caterpillars will eat the ragwort and turn into pretty day flying moths.Nothing to get concerned about. Harry


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

htf666 said:


> The caterpillars get their poison from the ragwort which in itself can be a problem if horses eat it. Left alone the caterpillars will eat the ragwort and turn into pretty day flying moths.Nothing to get concerned about. Harry


Ohh there are horse's in this field too, that will explain why the eat everything BUT the ragwort aha Yeah I had noticed the moths, they are beautiful! Ended up with a few in the house!! 

Thanks : victory:


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

MrJsk said:


> Just read that they are extremely toxic, should I be concerned about this?


Not unless you are planning on eating them, in which case, probably don't!


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

corvid2e1 said:


> Not unless you are planning on eating them, in which case, probably don't!


ahaha that's good to know, although I was tempted :whistling2:

It's just that I read this thing on the internet that said the hairs on them can cause irritation and it can lead to infection which leads to recital dis function or something along those lines.. aha


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

some lepidowossits larvae have urticating hairs (they itch n can cause nasty irritation)


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

vawn said:


> some lepidowossits larvae have urticating hairs (they itch n can cause nasty irritation)


I knew this but what I read sounded as if they were going to kill me


----------

